# Quick Help! Do I have to rinse pool filter sand before use?



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

Do I have to rinse pool filter sand before use?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Quick answer YES


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

lol how do i do that and how long does it take?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I usually just put some in a bucket run some tap water through it with my fingers for a minute or so and then dump the cloudy water. I do this probably 4 or 5 times for each amount of sand before I put it in the tank.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Rinse it like any gravel or substrate until it's clear, it's YMMV on how dirty each bag is.


----------



## ashes2ashes (Apr 7, 2011)

I put mine in a pillow case and rinse it from the inside until the water coming out of the bottom of the case is clear. I also shift the sand around inside the case while rinsing it. This might now work if you need to rinse a large or heavy amount of sand though. lol


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

If it's really dusty, I've taken a couple cups of substrate at a time and rinsed thoroughly using a metal mesh strainer.

When I was lazy, I just put about a gallon at a time into a 5g bucket, filled with water, mixed with a stick, and siphoned off all the cloudy water. Repeated a few times.

My experiences are with regular and sand Flourite, not PFS, but I imagine the principle is the same.


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

dont mean to hijack this thread but... PFS on top of eco-complete. good bad or ugly? :O


----------

